# Looking for a financial advisor



## dribblin (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi,

We're looking for a financial advisor for moving money from the UK to NZ, does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We use http://www.firstcapital.co.nz/ who are based in Christchurch and more specifically Dai Eveleigh. He managed our pension transfers and currently manages our investment portfolio here in NZ. I was pointed in his direction by word of mouth from the Ex. Pat forums as he often posts advice to members questions.....plus he also did us a good deal.

I have no affiliation with First Capital nor do I gain in recommending their services to others


----------

